# Transfert photo via bluetooth portable Samsung vers iPad



## DarkNeo (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai fais l'acquisition d'un iPad et j'aimerais essayer de l'utiliser comme une sorte de bibliothèque de partition de musique.
Je prends des photos avec mon téléphone Samsung.
Puis-je transférer ces photos sur mon iPad via Bluetooth ? Dois-je passer par mon mac d'abord et via iTunes synchroniser ? 

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## arbaot (1 Décembre 2010)

par le mac et iTunes via une synchro
ou 
par le mac et une App tierce(sur l'ipad) capable de récupéré des fichier en wifi sur le mac 

le BlueTooth de l'iPad est bridé&#8230;(sauf jailbreak et encore&#8230


----------



## DarkNeo (2 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.


----------

